# What's your choise between SBGN005 and SBGN003



## jimsay

Black dial with orange hand vs Blue dial with red hand.

May I know what's your choice and the reason?

Thank you!


----------



## rokman

Sometime in the future I am planning on buying the blue one. I have enough black dialed watches and I want one blue, but also the blue with red is sooooo beautiful 

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hosum

Black, because I have too many Blue dial watches already.


----------



## bigbombula

I would go blue dial. I love blue dials so I am bit biased.


----------



## T1meout

I prefer the black one with orange gmt hand.


----------



## badindianswamp

I just purchased the 005 (blue). It will be here on Thursday! Can't wait!!


----------



## househalfman

I like blue dial watches but I don't love them. In fact, I only have one in my collection (actually, I have two but I won that on a giveaway so it doesn't count ) and don't plan on getting another one. They're too damn hard to pair with a strap imo.

I went with the 003.

On a perforated leather with an orange core (which doesn't show in this picture)..


----------



## Penfold36

I will be interested to see how this turns out. I am having a tough time deciding as well. I love blue dialed watches, but I am also a sucker for orange accents. The one argument I read in favor of the black one is that it has a matching date wheel. If that's a big deal for you (it's not necessarily for me), then that might sway you. Good luck!


----------



## 3th3r

For me it would be the blue dial; however, I'd check into having the red hand swapped with an orange one.


----------



## Chingoo

Blue dial, sorry to mention, but differentiates more from the black orange rolex explorer.


----------



## Avicenna

I went with the blue dial myself. But, i would have loved a blue dial with an orange hand! I guess I can buy both and go to a watchmaker to make the swap  But I do think red and black to better together. And so does blue and orange.


----------



## Avicenna

househalfman said:


> I like blue dial watches but I don't love them. In fact, I only have one in my collection (actually, I have two but I won that on a giveaway so it doesn't count ) and don't plan on getting another one. They're too damn hard to pair with a strap imo.
> 
> I went with the 003.
> 
> On a perforated leather with an orange core (which doesn't show in this picture)..


Man, i love the strap combo you have there. Which strap is this?


----------



## jimsay

Anyone compare the blue dial between SBGN005 and ROLEX 116622?


----------



## Watch19

Wish the black 003 had a red GMT hand but also wish the blue 005 had the white on black date wheel.
Guess a GMT hand would be easier to swap than a date wheel.


----------



## Domo

That's a tough one. I prefer the black/orange/silver scheme of the 003, but the 005 has a sunburst finish

:think:


----------



## GMT-man

Penfold36 said:


> I will be interested to see how this turns out. I am having a tough time deciding as well. I love blue dialed watches, but I am also a sucker for orange accents. The one argument I read in favor of the black one is that it has a matching date wheel. If that's a big deal for you (it's not necessarily for me), then that might sway you. Good luck!


^^^^This ^^^^

I had the very first of these in the country (Finland) in my hands and I picked the black dial one, exactly because of the orange GMT hand and black date wheel. No regrets.


----------



## Cedyan

The deep blue sunburst looks very nice, but I prefer the black ink like dial that GS can achieve like no other, and this orange GMT hand match the black so nice! I think my next GS will be a glossy black dial one (this SBGN003 or a SBGX255 or maybe a SBGX035).


----------



## mnwatches123

I really like the blue.


----------



## matt74

I went with the 003. The blue was tempting but I wanted it to be as universal as possible.


----------



## househalfman

Avicenna said:


> Man, i love the strap combo you have there. Which strap is this?


I had Patrik (of CloverStrap fame) make me one. Here it is again...










And here is what the orange core looks like. Very subtle and yet it's there...










A blue dial with red gmt hand might be too many colors for what I want it for. Nice blue though.


----------



## 99watches

I saw both side-by-side at my AD and went with the 003 black/orange. The white date wheel against the blue dial stood out a little too much for my taste.


----------



## Avicenna

househalfman said:


> I had Patrik (of CloverStrap fame) make me one. Here it is again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is what the orange core looks like. Very subtle and yet it's there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A blue dial with red gmt hand might be too many colors for what I want it for. Nice blue though.


Very nicely done. It compliments the watch very well.


----------



## Cost&Found

SBGN003 all day


----------



## journeyforce

Black dial one. The black day wheel blends in with the dial but is still very readable

By contrast the white day wheel just sticks out too much which interrupts the attractive blue dial. 

Still if somebody offered me a blue dial version for a gift, I would not turn it down


----------



## sticky

I’d take either but as I like blue dials that’s the one I would probably go for.


----------



## badindianswamp




----------



## teslakite

The markers and hands on the SBGNs have incredible sparkle so I prefer the dial be less 'shimmery'. The dial on blue version is quite reflective and shiny, whereas the black version is a black hole. I went for the black.


----------



## abeyk

badindianswamp said:


> View attachment 14589743


Such a beautiful watch


----------



## gumpy-au

as an owner of the blue dial i'd recommend the black. The one key thing that irritates me with the sbgn005 is the rehaut colour. In direct light it's an aqua colour and does not match the dial at all. It looks like cheap plastic. The black is a tidier look especially with the black date as well.


----------



## bigbombula

gumpy_999 said:


> as an owner of the blue dial i'd recommend the black. The one key thing that irritates me with the sbgn005 is the rehaut colour. In direct light it's an aqua colour and does not match the dial at all. It looks like cheap plastic. The black is a tidier look especially with the black date as well.


As fellow owner of the blue dial SBGN005, I do agree that the rehaut quality does not live up to the quality of the rest of the watch. I am not sure why GS went with such a cheapy looking rehaut material. It has an orange peal quality to it that is disappointing. If you have a chance go and handle both watches. The nice thing about the blue dial is that is very dark. It looks like black in a lot of lighting. This makes it more versatile than a more vibrant blue.


----------



## badindianswamp

You definitely need to handle both watches in person to decide. I do not disagree with anyone's opinion, but I bought the 005 and love everything about the color scheme. 

The only thing I don't like is that Seiko employs a 19mm lug width on these watches which is forcing some new strap purchases and 19mm has far fewer options than 20mm.


----------



## marksimondale

I went with the black dial for increased versatility and there was something about the hue of the red GMT hand on the 005 that put me off. Also I much prefer the black date wheel. It was a hard decision though that blue dial does looks amazing.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jimsay

What is rehaut?


----------



## gumpy-au

jimsay said:


> What is rehaut?


The thing between the dial and the crystal, so the side wall inside the watch is the best way to describe it?


----------



## remotelocal

jimsay said:


> Black dial with orange hand vs Blue dial with red hand.
> 
> May I know what's your choice and the reason?
> 
> Thank you!


I picked up my 005 4 days ago and it's an absolutely stunning watch.

I was torn, I really like the orange GMT hand of the 003 but the blue face is much more versatile than you might imagine. as others have said, maybe see it in the flesh to make a call, as promo shots are all designed to highlight the blue burst dial, however i'm sitting inside an office at the moment and the watch has an almost navy/black look to it. under sunlight and direct light it comes to life, but it's not as flashy as you might think. I didn't have the chance to handle the watch before purchasing, but i'm glad i went with the 005. I have another black-faced watch I want to buy, so this makes it a bit different for me to keep my very small watch collection varied.

At first I was almost overwhelmed by the insane faceting and and detailing of the watch but i'm getting used to it now! The other thing that really got me was i've been wearing a 42mm Oris divers sixty-five for the last year, and at first this watch looked tiny to me. that's taken some adjustment. I even went through a patch of panic regret over it, but every time I look at it, I love it. It's my first GS, and I travel constantly for work, so I'm going to get quite attached to it!


----------



## [email protected]

Black all the way.


----------



## bxtime

Such a tough choice. Can't go wrong with either. Just look at your colelction and ask if you need more blue or black. If I had to choose, I think I would pick the black as I have several blue dial watches and I'm a sucker for the orange accents.


----------



## steve77

Black and orange. I like plain black with a small splash of color. Like the Seamaster Planet Ocean 232.30.46.21.01.001


----------



## watchesunique

Black dial for me because I'm a sucker for the orange hand.


----------



## rokman

I for one have the black/orange covered.
I need the blue/red sooooo much









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Just another vote for black.


----------



## warsh

Tough choice. I tried them both on and went black dial. More versatile...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cycletroll




----------



## Cycletroll




----------



## bbgbg19

I know it wasn't technically an option, but from time to time the LE SBGN001s come up for reasonable prices pre-owned in good condition and are worth a look...


----------



## Rodol

At first, I’d say the blue. But the date is better integrated on the black. Tough choice. Both would be ok for me but I haven’t seen a good pre owned for a while.


----------



## Lugan

bbgbg19 said:


> I know it wasn't technically an option, but from time to time the LE SBGN001s come up for reasonable prices pre-owned in good condition and are worth a look...
> 
> View attachment 14919761


I owned the blue dial briefly but sold it. The blue was rarely blue; looked black nearly all the time and was missing something IMO. I bought the SBGN001 instead, love it, and think it might be a watch I keep for a very long time.


----------



## WastedYears

My preferred one has the matte white dial with sky blue GMT hand and accents.


That's what I hope to reply in a similar thread someday


----------



## Imagestreet

You may wish to hold off - a new family of Sporty SBGN GMTs (SBGN019,021,and 023) are being released June 2021, and they look very nice...

Thread covering these new models is available here


----------



## JumpJ37

My favorite color is blue but, for some reason, I usually don’t choose it for watch dials. When I decided between the two I went with the black and I was very happy with it. It’s not just black. It’s probably the darkest and most inky black dial I’ve seen. You could lost in it. I loved the way the Orange popped against it as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Happy with mine









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duckmcf

For whatever it’s worth, I prefer the 005. I just don’t like date wheels with white text on a black background.

You know, as the GS catalogue stands, the SBGN005 is my pick of the bunch. The only thing holding me back is the fixed bezel.

Cheers,
Noel


----------



## Tickythebull

I went with the blue, just love the red highlights.









Sent from my Nokia 5.3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric_M

Thread Revival:
Having owned and worn both, I thought I'd add my perspective. 
I initially bought the 005 because I liked the way the blue could go from dark navy to bright sunburst depending on the light, and preferred the red GMT hand to the orange. After wearing it for a while though, there was just something about the reflective dial that made legibility less than ideal.
I was able to get the 003 at a great price to minimize my losses on the flip, and can confirm that it is much easier to read at a glance, with the inky black dial. The polished facets of the hands and indices "pop" a lot better in bright light without having to compete with the shimmer of the blue sunburst. It's hard to describe in pictures, but is more apparent in the metal. I've learned though this experience that I like watches with matte (BB58) or even gloss (SMP 300M) blue dials, but not so much sunburst. The 003 is a keeper, the 005 will be sold.


----------



## TripleC

GS makes a lovely blue dial. Them and IWC are my favorite blue dials.


----------



## Shogun007

I had the black, and now the blue.
For me, blue wins.


----------



## Dingo2017

jimsay said:


> Black dial with orange hand vs Blue dial with red hand.
> 
> May I know what's your choice and the reason?
> 
> Thank you!


i'd go with the orange , it looks amazing.


----------

